# Lelit MaraX stuck in HX mode



## RobertRo101 (12 mo ago)

Hello forum, my first post here. So here is my problem (the 3rd in almost a month since I had the MaraX) my group thermometer reads too hot temperatures with quite a bit of variations and after some digging I have found the problem, as per Mauro's video (



) my MaraX V2 has been in HX mode only for a few days now. I tried both 0 and 1 modes with different temperature swich positions, after warm-up, and the temperature light is always on, indicating that the HX mode is active. I have also spoken with other MaraX owners and their light starts flashing when changing the temperature switch position indicating Coffee Priority Mode active. I have checked the wires and they look good, connected as they are in Mauro's video. Any idea why this may happend and how to fix it? Thanks


----------

